# Wacom for post processing?



## gryffinwings (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been looking at getting a wacom for post processing. I was wanting some opinions and would like to know the advantages.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 15, 2013)

I got one late last year, and to be honest it spends more time being used as a mouse pad than anything else.  I have not used it much which probably explains a lot, however after I got it I just didn't fine it that convenient.  I suspect that if I used it enough I would learn to like it and use it more.

My biggest complaint is getting accustomed to the movement speed.  If I set it slow enough to edit precisely it seems to take a foot of movement to get across the screen when I'm not editing with it.  If I set it fast enough that I don't have to move my hand so much when using it as a mouse it is to much movement for precise editing.  Everything, of course, is adjustable but I got tired of fiddling with the settings to.

I'm sure if I gave it a chance I'd like it, which is why I haven't gotten rid of it, but so far I just haven't done that.


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2013)

A pen tablet takes some getting used. Two to 4 weeks seems to be the range before people start feeling comfortable with one.

Many people that have gotten used to using a pen tablet don't use a mouse anymore, even for regular web surfing.

IMO, the Bamboo is to small. The Intuos Medium is just about right. But, if you can afford one the Cintique is 'Da Bomb'.


----------



## bhop (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't live without my wacoms.. seriously.  I've used them since the early 90's.  When you get used to using it, you'll wonder how you got along without it.  Mainly the ability to use pressure sensitive brushes.  Much more control than a mouse.

SCraig.. I'd recommend just setting it for full screen and tablet area in your mapping setting, and put the pressure about halfway.  The "speed" comes from how fast you move your arm.. get used to that, and you're set.


----------



## gryffinwings (Apr 15, 2013)

I was looking at getting a Wacom Bamboo Create, not the capture which is the small one. The Create has an active area of 6 x 8 instead of 4 x 6 that the capture uses.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 15, 2013)

bhop said:


> SCraig.. I'd recommend just setting it for full screen and tablet area in your mapping setting, and put the pressure about halfway.  The "speed" comes from how fast you move your arm.. get used to that, and you're set.


Thanks.  I think that may be how I have it set, but I tried so many different combinations I don't really remember now.  I guess I didn't realize that it accelerated based on arm speed.  I'm not going to give up on it since I can see how handy it could be.


----------



## Overread (Apr 15, 2013)

I've recently picked up an Intuos small (biggest one that will fit on the very limited desk space I have) and I've been slowly getting used to it. There is a learning curve, but I can see the bonus for using it when drawing around areas on a picture instead of mousing around them. I think its worth getting if you're using area selective editing methods and other effects which are not global or easily set with a few quick lines.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Apr 15, 2013)

I have one and like it. I can edit fine without, but if I'm trying to do precision work, I like the tablet. I wish I could afford a bigger one, but not right now. I use it more for graphic design type stuff than regular photo editing, though.


----------



## weepete (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had one for a couple of years now. I originally bought it as I allways fancied one and I wanted to try creating some digital artwork with it but I just don't have the same time as I used to to draw and paint, so it sat gathering dust. I plugged it in recently when I started post processing in ernest though that is something I've only just started to do.

The advantages are that it gives you a lot more control, plus it's a cool wee piece of kit. For me my major bugbears are getting the pad aligned with the screen correctly and it takes a good while to get used to it.


----------



## Mully (Apr 15, 2013)

The pen gives great control but takes practice and more practice. The feel is very different and you have to stay with it to be able to control it.  It replaced my mouse.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 16, 2013)

Post processing? The only time I reach for a mouse is to play a game these days. I use the tablet for absolutely everything. For post processing it's good too.


----------



## Pukka312 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ironically I grew up using a similar styled product as the Wacom tablet, though more advanced because instead of a standard tablet pad, it was more like an architect's mouse pad. (yeah, how's that for crazy advanced technology in a home setting in the 80's!?!) It had built in tools for CAD software, such as shortcuts for drawing lines, circles, filling in hatch patterns, etc. so from age 6 to about 12, I used that...left handed. When I got my own computer, I somehow learned to adjust to a mouse, right handed. I still edit right handed, but I am considering going back to both a wacom styled set-up. Now I have to decide if I'm ready to re-learn editing left handed (I'm a lefty naturally, so if I use a pen styled mouse, I naturally am going to be a bit better with the left.)


----------



## JClishe (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm in the same situation. I recently purchased an Intuos medium and am slowly getting used to it. I think one of the challenges I face is that I have 3 monitors which makes the pen movement more sensitive since my tablet surface area maps to 3 screens. Yes, I could force the tablet to only map to my main editing display but then I'd be forced to constantly move between pen and mouse which I don't want to do.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently switched to the Intious 5 medium...and love it for editing. It has it's quirks and does take some practice but the control I have with brushes is unmatched.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 16, 2013)

You could try a monoprice.

Much less refined than the Wacom but also much much cheaper.


----------



## TMC (Apr 16, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> You could try a monoprice.
> 
> Much less refined than the Wacom but also much much cheaper.



I bought one from Monoprice just last month and absolutely love it.  I have never used a Wacom so cant compare to it but for the money i spent on mine I am 100% satisfied.  editing has become so much easier and faster now, not to mention the results are better as well.  If you are unsure if you want/need one or the price of the Wacom is an issue go with the Monoprice and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## gryffinwings (Apr 16, 2013)

TMC said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You could try a monoprice.
> ...



Does Monoprice work with macs? I'm seeing the supplied software is not compatible. I'm also seeing that the drivers might not be stable.


This is the one I was looking at or something maybe a little smaller:
Amazon.com: Monoprice 12x9 Inches Graphic Drawing Tablet: Computers & Accessories


Saw this review on the monoprice, sounds really tempting. I need more information though. I really don't understand how these are setup and I'm not sure if the wacom create has any features over the monoprice.


----------



## whylove (Apr 17, 2013)

recently  i got my tab and using it as a pc


----------

